# algae problem



## freshy (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi all

there is a type of stringy algae growing on my plants and i cant get rid of it! its like long hairy strands that attach themselves to everything. i have been told its not good for the tank and that it could be caused from too low or too high water temp, my water is at 23 degrees at the moment.

i really want it gone and would appreciate any help, thanx.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

If you could post your current water parms and lighting information as well, that would be of benefit.


----------



## freshy (Jan 25, 2010)

sorry bout that.

my tank is 61 cm by 30 cm by 31 cm and i have two T8 BOYU 10w bulbs (one white one blue)


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I know everyone says that nothing will eat hair algea but i watch ameno shrimp munch through it every day in my 20 gallon. It grows off my java fern, i used to wash the fern when it got to be too much but since i put the srhimp in there they been munching it down.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

can you add a picture?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

If I calculated correctly you got (about) a 15g with 2 NO lights. (2-18" ~15w each)

So it looks like 2 watts/gallon which seems acceptable.

Hair algae can be a problem as stated above.

If nitrates are unmeasureable you might try adding some nitrates like stump remover (potassium nitrate).

What you may have is actually a form of cyano bacteria which thrives in a low ammonia/nitrate environment. So the idea is to keep nitrates up to feed the other plants that need nitrates.

You can also try killing the lights for up to a week so the hair algae dies off. 

Then resume the lights with less duration. So the plants grow but not the algae.


my .02


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Do you have excel at all?


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> Do you have excel at all?


Agreed, Big Dog. 

Flourish Excel does wonders in keeping algae away. Started getting that brown crap on my anubias leaves in my 20G and Excel took care of it within a week - dosing once every two days.


----------

